

Whitepaper on TV Show "Silicon Valley" Nucleus Project - BrianLoopd
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pwc44S8uTiXPapyDExTUNwbuqGsz6RIBFs3k41LN8fY/edit

======
Cuuugi
I tapped out when thy implied that the "cloud" was a programming languange,
but this works too.

